# better parts



## fsask25 (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking to replace steering and front suspension parts on 1985 nissan pu. Anyone have any experience with Mevotech or Beck Arnley parts? I see there is a big price difference to Moog and Trw, but is the quality the same. Any comments appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Sullivan (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi ! for everyone. I think you should installed only Beck Arnley parts because its costly but they are reliable to car ,generally my car has not work so i have install only Beck Arnley parts if you want know other companies so Bosch is the best and they also procure cheap product in compare to Beck Arnley parts

Thanks ! for share with me


----------

